# Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo, #h
hier ein Unterthread/Tochterthread des "Arc'i Sammelthread"

Backlink nach oben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92593

Hier sollte alles hinein, was mit den Kurbeln der Rollen zu tun hat.
Dies sind die mehr oder weniger ergonomischen Interfaces :g zum Angler,
manche können sich mit bestimmten Kurbeln oder Knäufen nicht anfreunden.
Abhilfe ist aber möglich, sic.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Linkliste auf alte und neue Threads zu diesem Unterthema:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

So, manch einer mag sich fragen, was soll dieses Thema? |kopfkrat 
Andere standen schon vor der Auswahl und wußten nicht recht, was wo und wie dran ist oder wie paßt.
Dazu mal 2 Bildchen die die erhältlich Kurbelvielfalt wiedergeben sollen, und das sind beileibe noch nicht alle :g  .

Erst mit der richtigen zu den eigenen Wünschen und Anforderungen passenden Kurbel wird die Rolle eine richtige Superrolle. 

Als überhaupt *das* Haupt Mensch-Maschine-Interface eine oft unterschätzte Sache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Hier mal als erstes die berühmtem "Arcs", also die Spro Serien Blue Arc 7x00, 8x00, 9x00 und RedArc 10x00.
Jeweils die Kurbeln der größeren Modelle Gr.3 und Gr.4 (weil gleich).

Falls ich es noch nicht eindeutig gesagt habe, hier nochmal:
Die Kurbeln passen alle untereinander, auch Ryobi und Spro u.a., Nova, Passion und Ecusima.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Es gibt einen Unterschied bei der Kurbel in dem Kurbeleingriff.
Die einfachen (günstigeren) Modelle haben keinen 6-Kant Überwurf auf das Antriebsrad. (Spro Serien Blue Arc 7x00, Passion).
Dadurch wird die Kurbelei natürlich prinzipiell nicht so stark belastbar, allerdings wird das durch eine engere Passung der Kurbelachse zum Teil wieder ausgeglichen.

Hier eine BlueArc 7er-Reihe Kurbel (links) und einer 9er-Reihe Kurbel (rechts) im direkten Vergleich:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Dann gibt es noch ein paar Unterschiede bei den Plastikknäufen, ob der kleine für die Gr.1 und 2 oder der große T-Knauf für die Gr.3 und 4:

Der linke ist der alte große Knauf, der in der mitte (an Ryobi Zauber 2000 Klappkurbel) ist ein kleiner, der rechte ist wiederum ein großer neuer schräger (an Ryobi Ecusima 3000 Klappkurbel).

Ryobi stellt laut einiger Bilder im Web jetzt auch anstelle der Klappkurbel auf die links gezeigte um, womit die Zauber mehr der Spro BlueArc 9x00er Reihe entspräche. Wer ne Klappkurbel haben möchte, sollte sich beeilen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Hier liegen 3 Metallknaufkurbeln der bisher bei Spro eingesetzten Typen: Nova 7x0,  BlueArc 8x00 (gleichfalls bei Penn AF zu sehen), und RedArc 10x00. 

Diese Kurbeln sorgten schon für viele Diskussionen und Fragen nach der Einsetzbarkeit, wie faßt sich das an. Kurz gesagt: besser als man denkt. :g
Man kann aufgrund von Einsatzerfahrungen sagen: Die einen lieben diese Kurbeln, andere nicht. Das Umwechseln ist an sich keine große Tat, also sollte für jeden was besser passendes zu finden sein.


----------



## schakal1182 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Trotz dieser Erklärungen habe ich es noch nicht ganz durchschaut, sorry.

Ich habe mir eine Spro Red Arc 10200 bestellt und habe vor die Kurbel mit Metallknauf gegen eine mit T-Knauf zu tauschen. Welche passt denn da nun?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Spro Red Arc 10200 bestellt und habe vor die Kurbel mit Metallknauf gegen eine mit T-Knauf zu tauschen. Welche passt denn da nun?


Prinzipiell passen alle dran, aber Du möchtest eine der Passion 730 o. 740 (eher silberner Kurbelarm, die andern mehr golden->), BlueArc 7300 o. 7400, oder BlueArc 9300 o. 9400 haben. Die Kurbel wird damit etwas länger.

Wenn Die Kurbelachse der größeren Rolle etwas zu lang durchsteht (muß nicht sein), ist es einfach da 1-2mm abzuschleifen, am besten geht ein schneller stationärer Drehschleifer zum Schleifen+Schärfen, das Material ist nicht besonders hart.
Die kleineren Rollen Gr.1+2 haben keinen T-Knauf, sondern sozusagen nur einen I-Knauf. (Bild Posting 6 mitte)


----------



## schakal1182 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Die I-Knauf-Kurbel wäre mir sogar am liebsten. Von welchem Modell ist die denn? BlueArc 9100 bzw. 9200?

Gibts die auch in silbern bzw. verchromt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Die I-Knauf-Kurbel wäre mir sogar am liebsten. Von welchem Modell ist die denn? BlueArc 9100 bzw. 9200?
> Gibts die auch in silbern bzw. verchromt?


Gleiche Liste wie oben, nur eben die kleinere Nr. 1/2 anstelle 3/4.
Die Passion-Kurbel dürfte silberner sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Her mal ein Link auf meine erste Holzkurbel dran, kam praktisch sofort die Idee bei den Metallknäufen der 8er Blue 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=762578&postcount=62

Ist von der Cormoran Sinus BR 30, 35 und 40 geht auch.


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Hallo AngelDet,
wo bekomme ich den eine Ersatz-Kurbel oder ein anderes Modell her?
Ich fische die Ryobis und mir gefallen die Klappkurbeln nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Unproblematisch geht es z.B. von der Gummitanke,
und die notwendige handdrehbare Gegenschraube nicht vergessen, am besten die von der Nova 740 dazunehmen (wegen Aludrehknauf).
Aber auch honeybee von TheJigMaster ist ein sehr umtriebiger Ansprechpartner für die Spro Ersatzteile. 
Eigentlich kann es jeder Spro-Händler, und die Laufzeit sollte im Rahmen einer Woche sein.


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Hallo AngelDet,
danke für die schnelle und gute Info, werde gleich mal mein Glück probieren.

Gruß Kai


----------



## samba43 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Ich suche noch zwei Klappkurbeln von der Ryobi Applause (1000-4000) und hätte dafür zwei nagelneue Kurbeln der Blue Arc 930 und 940 anzubieten (T-Griff).
Wenn jemand also tauschen möchte bitte PN !


----------



## singer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Zum Thema Kurbeln, die Daiwa Shinobi Plus hat eine sehr schöne Kurbel. Weiß jemand ob diese in eine Spro passen. Haben die Daiwas ebenfalls diesen Standart 6-Kant? Die Größe der 2550 ist genau richtig.

Eigentlich mag ich die originale Kurbel doch sehr. Aber der Rosenknauf ist halt noch schöner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Sollte gehen, spricht jedenfalls nichts dagegen, probiere aus mit Rückgaberecht und berichte! :m


----------



## locotus (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Hier steht ja schon allerhand zu verschiedenen Kurbeln.

Die Spro Ignyt hat eine normale und eine Doppelkurbel. Weiß jemand ob die Doppelkurbel an eine Arc passt? Von einem Händler im Netz bekam ich die Nachricht, eine Doppelkurbel würde den Lauf der Rolle verändern. Also das kann ich nicht ganz glauben. Ich hab die Doppelkurbel von meiner Daiwa Triforce mal zur Probe drangebaut, ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Falls sich jetzt jemand fragt, wieso ich ne Doppelkurbel an ne Arc machen will? Ich hab mich bei der Daiwa so dran gewöhnt, dass ich bei der Arc schon ein paarmal ins leere gegriffen habe. Is wirklich so.|supergri

Gruß Lars


----------



## ok1 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Die Kurbel passt spielfrei an eine ARC. Die Schutzverkleidung (oder wie immer das Teil heisst), wo die Kurbel in das Gehäuse gesteckt wird ist aber etwas zu kurz. Das dürfte dann anfällig für Schmutz sein.

Olaf


----------



## locotus (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

ok, dass hört sich schon mal gut an. Bleibt die Frage, wo kann ich die Kurbel betsellen. Eine Anfrage bei einem Shop, der die Rolle verkauft, brachte keinen Erfolg.

Gruß Lars


----------



## ok1 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Versuchsmal bei der Gummitanke. Die sind ganz nett und kooperativ. Allerdings wird sich niemand freuen, eine Kurbel zu ordern. Das macht mehr Arbeit als Freude oder gar Geld. Im Grunde sollte das dein bevorzugter Händler machen, der sonst mit Dir Geld verdient.

Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*



locotus schrieb:


> Von einem Händler im Netz bekam ich die Nachricht, eine Doppelkurbel würde den Lauf der Rolle verändern. Also das kann ich nicht ganz glauben. Ich hab die Doppelkurbel von meiner Daiwa Triforce mal zur Probe drangebaut, ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.


Klar fühlt sich das schon unterschiedlich an. Aber der Rolle macht das doch nichts aus, die Doppelkurbel ist vom Prinzip her sogar ausgewuchteter im Lauf und für die Fraktion "Sehr schneller Kurbler" eine gute Sache. Die Kurbelarme der einarmigen Kurbeln sind aber meist ein bischen länger, geben damit einen kräftigeren Kurbelarmhebel und unterstützen das Einwinden.

Da paßt nicht alles an Fabrikaten einfach so, primär muss erstmal die Sechskant-Achse stimmen. Mit ein paar U-Scheiben, Schleifmaschine und evtl. auch einer passenden Abdeckhülse lassen sich einige Anpassungen durchführen.


----------



## locotus (16. März 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

So nach langem hin und her hab ich für mich die passende Doppelkurbel für meine Red Arcs gefunden. Die Kurbeln sind von Shimano. Den Originalvierkant hab ich gegen einen passenden Sechskant getauscht. Das ging relativ problemlos. Kleine Veränderung im Inneren der Abdeckhülse und sie passt wie dafür gemacht.

Die Bilder zeigen einmal eine 200 Arc (blaue Schnur) und eine 300 Arc (grüne Schnur). Die Bilder sind vom Handy daher nicht besonders scharf, sorry.


----------



## TRANSformator (16. März 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Moin, sieht doch klasse aus, merkst du einen positiven Unterschied beim Kurbeln?

Von welcher Shimano stammt die Kurbel?

Gruß


----------



## locotus (17. März 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

@TRANSformator

Ich war mit den Rollen noch nicht am Wasser, daher gibt es noch keinen Dauertest. Die Kurbelarme sind kürzer als bei der Originalkurbel, dadurch beschreibt man eine kleinere Kreisbahn beim Kurbeln, dass habe ich sofort gemerkt und für angenehm entfunden.

Die Kurbeln müssten von einer Stradic oder neuen Exage sein. Hab in nem Angelladen hier in der Nähe nachgefragt, wegen einer Doppelkurbel. Da bekam ich dann die Antwort: "herzlich gern, wir haben genug davon, die meisten tauschen die gegen eine normale Kurbel ein".

Gruß Lars


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Respekt, klasse Sache #6 mit dem Achsentausch? 
Hast Du selber Nietwerkzeug, Material oder jemand der das macht?
Ich hatte jetzt sogar auch schon eine Anfrage, BlueArc ja gerne, aber mit Doppelkurbel?
Sonst gerne auch mehr Talk per Email.


----------



## locotus (17. März 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

@AngelDet

das entfernen des Niets ist nicht so kompliziert wie es vielleicht scheint. Mit ein bißchen Geschick kann man den wieder verwenden. Der Umbau war ne Sache von ca. 10 min. das kürzen des Sechskantes braucht nochmal soviel, wenn er denn gekürzt werden muss.

Ich habe inzwischen auch mal die Doppelkurbel einer Spro Ignyt drangeschraubt. Fand ich aber nicht so doll, da die Kurbelarme länger sind und die Kurbel aufgrund der längeren Abdeckhülse weiter absteht. Außerdem passt die Silberne Kurbel besser als ne Schwarze.:q

Wenn Bedarf besteht, schick mir ne PN.

Gruß Lars


----------



## samba43 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kurbel (Rollen)*

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden der meine Kurbel einer 2er Black Arc gegen eine WFT Braidspin oder Ryobi Ecusima Kurbel tauscht....ich hab halt lieber ne Klappkurbel.


----------

